# Doordash app down?



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

App isn't loading correctly and looks like there are no pink areas anywhere in Los Angeles. 🤣 Highly unlikely. Is anyone else having app issues today?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Yep. App crashed. What a dumpster fire!


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Big time app issues. Started about an hour ago (in the SoCal area).


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yup it's down near DC


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Not delivering today, but let me check my calendar.....






Yep, it's Friday. Time for the regularly scheduled crash.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

It’s actually been buggy since late last night.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

KR23 said:


> It's actually been buggy since late last night.


Foreplay


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Down in the Midwest, haven't been able to log in for 45 minutes now lol..why, WHY or what kind of company does this on their busiest nights?! I guess Id probably be sitting, waiting for food, which all restaurants here have resulted in..


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

WAHN said:


> Not delivering today, but let me check my calendar.....
> 
> Yep, it's Friday. Time for the regularly scheduled crash.


Last time they compensated me a whole $1.50 for my inconvenience &#128580;

$6 peak pay and a $14 bonus and this &#129324;


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Last time they compensated me a whole $1.50 for my inconvenience &#128580;
> 
> $6 peak pay and a $14 bonus and this &#129324;


The Friday crash is amazingly reliable. If it weren't so pathetic, it might be considered impressive.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Friday ritual! Like seriously! What piece of junk app!!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

And this is why you need to run multiple apps


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Last time they gave me a dollar. I have lost probably 30 since the crash. I went to Chic Fila to grab a shake and the drive thru is double wrapped and every mobile slot has someone sitting in it. What a cluster fandango


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Blessing in disguise for me. More lowball offers than usual plus GH and PM were both busy all day


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Anybody else getting this message?


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> App isn't loading correctly and looks like there are no pink areas anywhere in Los Angeles. &#129315; Highly unlikely. Is anyone else having app issues today?


Yes almost every friday


----------



## lils31302 (Apr 17, 2020)

I was logged in finally after about 4:45 p.m. Pacific, then when trying to start dash it said something went wrong. Now, it's kicked me off and I can't log back in


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

lils31302 said:


> I was logged in finally after about 4:45 p.m. Pacific, then when trying to start dash it said something went wrong. Now, it's kicked me off and I can't log back in


Its not worth the stress. Get on one of the other apps or call it a day

I should mention that PM is having issues too. Wouldnt let me drop an order then it kept logging me out similar to DD.


----------



## lils31302 (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah I got three going. I would prefer to do the DD instead of one of the other ones though

I deleted PM long ago and never looked back


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> And this is why you need to run multiple apps


I run three simultaneously. So now, unfortunately, I am only running two at the same time.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And apparently GH is capitalizing on the tards &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DooDooDash: "We're sorry, support is indisposed, at the moment."


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I wasn’t even going to work tonight. They suckered me in with peak pay plus $14 bonus for 7 deliveries. Amazing how the app was working fine after the time expired. I think DoorDash and I need a break.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

DoorDash is a scam.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> DoorDash is a scam.


Unlike all the other wonderful gig apps.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> App isn't loading correctly and looks like there are no pink areas anywhere in Los Angeles. &#129315; Highly unlikely. Is anyone else having app issues today?


I think downtime comes with the job. Each time this happened; it seems like downtime is anywhere from 1 - 3 hours, and it happens in the afternoon, Eastern time; randomly. -- ON FRIDAY!

Maybe the developers should update the changes during offpeak hours, instead of before they go home. Maybe it's a shananigan to get overtime at the end of the payweek? Seems to always happen on Fridays. This time there is alot of negative publicity in the news over it, so maybe they won't pull this shit again??



Jo3030 said:


> DoorDash is a scam.


Easy to say, but DD is not controlling like UBER and LYFT, or GRUBHUB. DD does not care what we drive, but they do run our background check. I think I make more money delivering food for DD than driving folks around these days.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> but DD is not controlling like UBER and LYFT, or GRUBHUB.


70% AR for top dasher
Implementing "challenges"

They're working on it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

WAHN said:


> 70% AR for top dasher
> Implementing "challenges"
> 
> They're working on it. :biggrin:


That's probably why I don't get the Walmart garbage; the goddamn FREIGHT. I'm happy where I'm at.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I think downtime comes with the job. Each time this happened; it seems like downtime is anywhere from 1 - 3 hours, and it happens in the afternoon, Eastern time; randomly. -- ON FRIDAY!
> 
> Maybe the developers should update the changes during offpeak hours, instead of before they go home. Maybe it's a shananigan to get overtime at the end of the payweek? Seems to always happen on Fridays. This time there is alot of negative publicity in the news over it, so maybe they won't pull this shit again??
> 
> ...


Which is why you see all the clown rideshare drivers ranting against the delivery drivers now. As I say....fence, meet grass.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Maybe it's a blessing my Samsung s10e is unable to log into DD.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Maybe it's a blessing my Samsung s10e is unable to log into DD.


Which is why you run multiple apps in case this happens. It is called "foreshadowing".

That being said, DD crashes aren't as bad on Androids.


----------

